# Cussing will cost ya 20.00 bucks in Mass.



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, anyone is the state of Mass. it will now cost you 20.00 bucks if you are caught/heard cussing in public.....I am so glad I don't live there....lol


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw that on the news, the end is coming...


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2012)

My freedom to swing my fists, ends at the beginning of your face. 
At least the states are deciding it (towns) and we don't have a cussing czar.


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy s--- I would be broke in less then a day. It's a prerequisite to live in Chicago


----------



## clare n (Jun 12, 2012)

It's amazing how different things are over there where u guys are compared to the uk lol. Was following the "can we talk about guns" thread too, it's another world!


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 12, 2012)

Is that per cuss word?? Oh man!! What happened to freedom of speech???


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2012)

clare n said:


> It's amazing how different things are over there where u guys are compared to the uk lol. Was following the "can we talk about guns" thread too, it's another world!



Why, please tell us. Do you get to carry guns and cuss without paying for it LOL or is it just not an issue. The US problem is everyone wants to control and be boss and make up stupid laws that they don't have the man power to enforce anyway. It's just a game they play. Some body wanted to puff his chest and this is the best he could do. Please tell us, i'm interested. Please tell me you don't have the stupid stuff.


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> What happened to freedom of speech???



Ahhh, I remember the good ole days...driving in the car, someone cuts you off---you introduce them to your "friend the bird" and hollar a few directions on where to go and exactly how to get there---they would hollar back and each would go on their way....a little free therapy session...lol

Nowadays, it is required that all be equal, no one is allowed to have something better than the other, no one can work their butts off and get a few toys more than the others because someone will get their feelings hurt....oh, and heaven help you if you are out in public and someone drops a f bomb or two---now they have invaded your "rights" and damn them to hell...plllleeeeezzzz, people need to buck the hell up, dust themselves off and get on with it....stop being such big ole sissy la las....

Anyway, I suppose cussing can be annoying if showered in it non stop...but f em if they can't take a joke...


----------



## Nay (Jun 12, 2012)

I found this:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304821304577439192334221350.html

I think it's just a town thing,I read this thread to my 16 yr. old,
Wow I never see him get emotional about anything, he started, "Wait where's our rights??!!! bla bla
Funny!
Nay


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> "Wait where's our rights??!!!



I hope he keeps on wanting to ask this...and to make sure to go kicking and screaming....

Small towns are surrounded by the rest of the world....that is how it starts....

You know, we are weird creatures....if you notice about us (humans) if someone came into your home and brought in a bunch of junk and dropped it in the middle of your living room there is no way that would fly.....however, if someone comes in and only brings a little piece of junk and quietly places it out of sight...then they visit again and each time bring a little piece of junk and places it quietly about....suddenly one day you are in your house and can not figure out how all of this happened....? Watch out for the little stuff....


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> > What happened to freedom of speech???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you ever see the Adam Corolla A-Douche rant, it is a longer version of what you just said? I loved that.
I swear a lot, which I know is not lady-like but too damn bad.. deal with it.  My husband tries to stifle my creative swearing spirit but he has yet to succeed.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2012)

This is not a new law, it is an old one, they actually made it a fine instead of jail time like it used to be. There are laws against speech, it just depends on how far we want to go, like I said I am glad this is being handled on a case per case basis. Can't yell fire in a theater, can't lie or slander someone except in one spot, can't encourage violence against someone.


----------



## clare n (Jun 12, 2012)

We can swear without any repercussions, there is etiquette of course, I swear openly but not in the street or within earshot of management at work... Or in front of the elderly lol it just disrespectful... But as far as I know there's no law, no real fine. Correct me uk-ers if I'm wrong. There are "asbo's" (antisocial behaviour orders) for disruptive behaviour in the streets etc, but unfortunately in some parts of the uk there are places where people have adopted this as a good thing, like a status as such... Shame. 
Far as guns are concerned I'm not sure about the laws- licences are needed for people that hunt and shoot game, but a heavy sentence is carried for people that carry or keep them without and we cannot keep them "for protection" I remember a while back a farmer shot an intruder on his own land that was trying to commit a burglary I believe and the farmer, legally, came off a lot worse, I think it was a jail sentence. Can't quite recall but a lot of people backed him saying he was protecting his land, family and possessions, and he came off worse poor guy. The criminals have the power and the rights legally over here it's madness.
And after all that we still have the crazy "ye olde day" laws that are still in place haha, one where "it's illegal to beat a rug in your garden after 10 o'clock" and the best is the one where a police officer HAS to hand over his hat to a pregnant lady in the street for her to pee in if she is desperate LOL I just HAVE to do this one day!!!


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2012)

> I swear a lot, which I know is not lady-like but too damn bad.. deal with it.



LOL.....I have good intentions going into a situation---try to keep the trucker mouth in check-- I worked in the insurance industry for years...then worked at a Park that was 98% men (and you know what potty mouths they can have...lol ) so I have picked up some grand gestures and fancy word use....I use to feel really bad when some words flew--then I grew the hell up and remembered I am an adult damn it....


----------



## clare n (Jun 12, 2012)

Try working in a tattoo studio... I'm still learning new obscenities at 28 lol


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow Angela, that is interesting! Have to tell the family about that one.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> Why, please tell us. Do you get to carry guns and cuss without paying for it LOL or is it just not an issue. The US problem is everyone wants to control and be boss and make up stupid laws that they don't have the man power to enforce anyway. It's just a game they play. Some body wanted to puff his chest and this is the best he could do. Please tell us, i'm interested. Please tell me you don't have the stupid stuff.



In the UK we don't carry guns, not even the police without special permission. It seems weird to us to see people regarding firearms as a normal part of life .

While Brits do swear, it would be impolite to have a law like this... It would never happen!


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 12, 2012)

This has nothing to do with the law, but it interests me how many people claim to swear as everyday language. The F word comes out of my mouth only when I am very, very angry about something pretty serious. Not petty everyday things. I find it extremely unattractive when people swear in everyday language. But that's just me I guess.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 12, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> This has nothing to do with the law, but it interests me how many people claim to swear as everyday language. The F word comes out of my mouth only when I am very, very angry about something pretty serious. Not petty everyday things. I find it extremely unattractive when people swear in everyday language. But that's just me I guess.



Me too


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> LOL.....I have good intentions going into a situation---try to keep the trucker mouth in check-- I worked in the insurance industry for years...then worked at a Park that was 98% men (and you know what potty mouths they can have...lol ) so I have picked up some grand gestures and fancy word use....I use to feel really bad when some words flew--then I grew the hell up and remembered I am an adult damn it....



Lol! True that! XD and Clare n, try working as the only female welder in an entire industry (and one of the very few white people on top of that!) lol, I've learned obscenities in different languages quite well too! XD


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 12, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > This has nothing to do with the law, but it interests me how many people claim to swear as everyday language. The F word comes out of my mouth only when I am very, very angry about something pretty serious. Not petty everyday things. I find it extremely unattractive when people swear in everyday language. But that's just me I guess.
> ...



I am in this group too. An occasional swear word I can take, but when it's every other word, no. I was just commenting on this to my son this weekend. He had put in a disk from Dexter and I think Dexter's sister never says two words without one of them being a swear word. I also use to turn off the CB quite often in the semitruck for the same reason.


----------



## bigred (Jun 12, 2012)

I swear all day everyday and even in spanish. I work in a machine shop with a bunch of knuckleheads. Angela your right f em. I would like to see them try to collect that 20 from me I might have to leave the state


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if the law differentiates between cussing in english and another language?


----------



## clare n (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a great user of the f word and find the c word a million times worse. F*** it only if I'm really wound up. S**t is much more broadly used however :/ as for the welding, I can imagine!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 17, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> This has nothing to do with the law, but it interests me how many people claim to swear as everyday language. The F word comes out of my mouth only when I am very, very angry about something pretty serious. Not petty everyday things. * I find it extremely unattractive when people swear in everyday language*. But that's just me I guess.



I feel the same way. 

While I'm a strong advocate of the 1st Amendment, I hate to see folks drop the "F-bomb" in front of children and elders...it shows absolutely no class and reflects VERY poorly on the potty-mouth's parents. 

I'm a strong believer in teaching children manners and I'm proud to say that my 3 know when it's appropriate to use "strong language" and when it's not.

That being said, fining a potty-mouth is unConstitutional...possibly introducing said pottymouth to the back of my hand might be, as well...


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 17, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > This has nothing to do with the law, but it interests me how many people claim to swear as everyday language. The F word comes out of my mouth only when I am very, very angry about something pretty serious. Not petty everyday things. * I find it extremely unattractive when people swear in everyday language*. But that's just me I guess.
> ...




Call me old fashioned, but I even hate when men casually use that kind of language around women too. What happened to the old days of respect in general?


----------



## terryo (Jun 17, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > This has nothing to do with the law, but it interests me how many people claim to swear as everyday language. The F word comes out of my mouth only when I am very, very angry about something pretty serious. Not petty everyday things. * I find it extremely unattractive when people swear in everyday language*. But that's just me I guess.
> ...



I agree with you. I'm a frequent shopper in Manhattan and hear it a lot in the streets. But I wouldn't be handing over the 20 that fast either.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 17, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > lisa127 said:
> ...



Well said both of you.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2012)

tossin' in my 40 bucks .. " **** ya gotta be ******* kidding me ? " 

Wonder what a burp is going to cost?.....


----------



## clare n (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there a reason for it, has it gotten that bad (language wise) where you are that they are bringing this fine in or is it just something thought up? Where I live is pretty bad, in the town centre it's pretty common to hear it, I'm in a seaside town called Clacton on sea. We get a lot of London overspill, (nothing wrong with the Londoners ill add, my family ate there! but we get a certain "type") which is generally where our trouble comes from now. We call it London on sea lol. I can't imagine a law being bought in here,our country seems to concern itself with peculiar things to ban.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 18, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> tossin' in my 40 bucks .. " **** ya gotta be ******* kidding me ? "
> 
> Wonder what a burp is going to cost?.....



Or a bean burrito fart? 

I read recently about where a guy got arrested and prosecuted for cutting loose w/ a particularily foul example of intestinal methane in an elevator...the charge was "illegal disposal of a dangerous chemical"...liked to have watched that trial


----------



## sawz (Jul 31, 2012)

ascott said:


> Okay, anyone is the state of Mass. it will now cost you 20.00 bucks if you are caught/heard cussing in public.....I am so glad I don't live there....lol



its actually only one town, i thought the same thing!! but people i know who work there say high school kids just hang around and swearing for no reason lol


----------



## Nixxy (Aug 1, 2012)

Thankfully, only one town. And not one I have been to, either.


It's ludacris, but it won a vote to pass by landfall in the town.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't cuss ever and have no desire to but don't agree that government should get involved in yet another area they have no business being in. I do wish people would watch their language around children but having it be a fine is off the wall ridiculous.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 1, 2012)

If taken as far as the Supreme Court, I expect it'll go down under a 1st Amendment issue.


----------



## Edna (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't actually curse that much, but on some occasions I think it's appropriate. What really annoys me is when people use curse words ineffectively in speech. A language nerd, if ever there was one.

"That would take an act of f-ing congress!" (Whoa! That's a lot of people!) has a different meaning from:
"That would take an f-ing act of congress!"

Monty Python says it best. The f word can be used as nearly every word in a sentence: F the f-ing f-ers.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> I don't cuss ever and have no desire to but don't agree that government should get involved in yet another area they have no business being in. I do wish people would watch their language around children but having it be a fine is off the wall ridiculous.


 Ditto!! 
I never cuss either but I have lately I have noticed a few people throwing out F bombs right front of my kids in public. One was during a movie. I would have moved them, but it was packed. A few times a guy with a family cussing like a sailor behind us in a restaurant. Come on. My kids are 6 & 8 , not 16. I'm not a "stuffy" person just not a cusser. 
When I do, I sorta feel like a grown up


----------



## mctlong (Aug 1, 2012)

ascott said:


> Okay, anyone is the state of Mass. it will now cost you 20.00 bucks if you are caught/heard cussing in public.....I am so glad I don't live there....lol



Thats just plain silly. I doubt it will last long. Do you know if anyone has actually been ticketed yet? I have an urge to fly out there and get a ticket just so I can fight it in court. 



N2TORTS said:


> I read recently about where a guy got arrested and prosecuted for cutting loose w/ a particularily foul example of intestinal methane in an elevator...the charge was "illegal disposal of a dangerous chemical"...liked to have watched that trial Rolleyes



Haha!!!!







I wonder if you could claim temporary insanity for a cussing crime. For example, if I stub my toe and in the seconds that follow spill out a good stream of cuss words, can I claim that I was temporarily insane from pain?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 1, 2012)

Swearing: because sometimes gosh darn it and meanie head, just don't cover it.


----------

